
Clifford Stoll: Why the Web Won't Be Nirvana (1995) - happy-go-lucky
http://www.newsweek.com/clifford-stoll-why-web-wont-be-nirvana-185306
======
klez
It's like someone from the 1990s travelled to 2017, noted what we're doing
with computers nowadays and reported back all the contrary of what they saw.

The whole article sounds like "what we have now sucks and there's no way
someone can improve it"

